# online adult store(adults only)



## bamasam

Please no flaming but I am just trying to beef up my fishing account.

This is an adult toy, costume, products and supplies website, If you do not approve of such material do not click on link. 

http://www.theadulttree.com/samuel/catalog/

On a side note , I don not process the orders so I have no idea who is purchasing.


----------



## SheYakFishr

Danggggg Sam.. when did you start that??? Has some interesting stuff in there...... I hope you do well with it!!!


----------



## AUBuilder

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGG!

There's some kinky $**t on that thing. Enough to make me blush.

Thats some wild stuff ya got there.oke


----------



## bamasam

Its something that I thought I would try since I never leave my work :banghead People are going to buy but dont want to be publicly seem at the local adult stores so I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## AUradar

SheYak,

did you notice that pirate costume on there? Might go good at your next club meeting.


----------



## off route II

you ought todo good with it, hasn't alabama made it illegal to sell adult toys through stores in the state? when is this state going to come out of the dark ages and quit trying to legislate morality?


----------



## bamasam

Yes Alabama governs that you cant have a lottery, gamble or have sex in the state.:banghead:banghead

After looking around more I might be my first customer for the stimulants...I meant to say games ,gags and novelties :doh:doh


----------



## Wharf Rat

can you send the french maid over...thanks.


----------



## bamasam

Sorry models not included :banghead

There are some nice looking outfits for the ladies for halloween. :letsdrink


----------



## wld1985

ahaha, I asked my wife if she wanted to put in an order... she just laughed... and then told me that a friend of her was putting on one of the those parties the other day..


----------



## bamasam

So did she buy any from the party Bill? :letsparty

Check out the phermone candles :letsdrink


----------



## SheYakFishr

AUradar.... heheheheh NOT ME!!! laffs









Sam... I hope you do GREAT!!! :bowdown


----------



## wld1985

ahaha sam.. No she did'nt even go to the party... O well maybe some other time..


----------



## bamasam

Trick or Treat time


----------



## bamasam

Christmas is just around the corner :letsparty


----------



## FlounderAssassin

Site looks good...good luck with it!


----------



## leeprice72

You got any of those sex dolls that know how to fish and likes to ride around and drink beer?


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *leeprice72 (11/14/2007)*You got any of those sex dolls that know how to fish and likes to ride around and drink beer?


And if they can also drive me home after a night of drinking I'll take one.


----------



## bamasam

Is this close enough?










Plus she floats


----------



## bamasam

Christmas is just around the corner


----------



## bonita dan

> *bamasam (11/15/2007)*Is this close enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus she floats


How much for the PFD Sam and is she coast guard approved?


----------



## Ocean Man

> *bonita dan (12/6/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bamasam (11/15/2007)*Is this close enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus she floats
> 
> 
> 
> How much for the PFD Sam and is she coast guard approved?
Click to expand...

Dan take my advise, you are better off getting a new one than one that has been "approved" by the coast gaurd......


----------



## tyminer

> *Ocean Man (12/14/2007)*
> 
> Dan take my advise, you are better off getting a new one than one that has been "approved" by the coast gaurd......


Thats some funny stuff right there:bowdown


----------



## bamasam

VALENTINES IS JUST

10 DAYS AWAY 



STILL TIME TO ORDER


----------

